# Comment installer Umbrello?



## Pev57 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un problème d'installation concernant Umbrello (logiciel de modélisation UML).
C'est simple je n'arrive pas à l'installer. Apparement il faut que j'installe KDE ou être dans un environnement kde... enfin lorque je fais un make dans la console, celui-ci est inconnue...

Pardonnez-moi mon ignorance, je suis tout nouveau dans le monde Mac, Unix.

Je vous remercie de votre aide !

PS: J'utilise un macbook MAC OS 10.5.5


----------



## ntx (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour installer ce genre d'application il vaut mieux passer par MacPorts.


----------



## Pev57 (26 Septembre 2008)

Merci du conseil, je vais regarder ça...


----------



## heroe (26 Septembre 2008)

Un peu compliqué aussi avec mac ports, j'avais eu quelques problèmes...
Mais j'avais fait comme ça.



```
sudo port install qt3 kdelibs3

http://uml.sourceforge.net/download.php

tar jxf umbrello-1.5.8.tar.bz2

cd umbrello-1.5.8

set LDFLAGS="-Wl,-dylib_file,/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib:/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib MOC=/opt/local/lib/qt3/bin/moc UIC_PATH=/opt/local/lib/qt3/bin/uic" ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --with-qt-includes=/opt/local/include/qt3/ --with-qt-libraries=/opt/local/lib/qt3/ --with-extra-libs=/opt/local/lib --with-extra-includes=/opt/local/include --without-arts --x-libraries=/usr/X11R6/lib --x-includes=/usr/X11R6/include/X11

make

sudo make install
```


----------

